# BH's Mystery Blue Mk3 SEAT Leon Cupra 300 5 Door



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I ordered the Cupra back of August last year on a 2 year PCH deal
At the time, quoted delivery time was December 17/January 18, which I was fine with as it would time about right with my S4 replacement

As part of my PCH deal metallic paint was included

The standard spec. on the Cupra's is quite amazing, coming from Audi's & MINI's

Mine is a bog standard car, with no extra's

_*SEAT Leon Cupra 300 2.0l TSI turbo 5 door FWD
Manual gearbox
Metallic mystery blue 
Black exterior styling pack
Black leather / alcantara sports seats
Black headlining
Piano black inlays
19" 'Cupra machined' alloy wheels
Front & rear parking sensors
Cruise control
8 colour LED Interior lighting pack
Red brake callipers
Media System Plus (includes Media System colour)
- 8" smart touch screen
- 2 x USB (Apple chip)
- CD player
- 8 speakers
- Voice recognition
- DAB
- Steering wheels mounted phone / audio controls
Navigation system (includes Media system plus)
- 3D map display
- High resolution colour drivers display
- 2 x SD card slot
Bluetooth music streaming
Mechanical Limited Slip Differential (VAQ)
Electro-mechanical Progressive Power Steering
Seat driver profile Cupra (Drive select)
Direct chassis control (DCC) (Adaptive suspension)
Gloss black electric folding exterior mirrors
Matrix LED headlights
Full LED exterior lighting
Privacy glass from B pillar back
Apple CarPlay
Climate control
Convenience pack
- Auto-dimming interior rear view mirror
- Auto headlights
- Coming & Leaving home function
- Rain sensing wipers
Hill hold assist
Load through facility
Illuminated aluminium front door sill with CUPRA logo*_

I collected the car on Wednesday 14th March
As the Cupra was from a SEAT main dealer on PCH I had to go & collect it which entailed a 250 mile round trip

I asked the Dealer to the leave the car 'as is' other than to remove all the transport film, which is part of the PDI, which they did
My car was filthy ! It was covered in a layer of muck with adhesive all over the place. Just like I like collecting my new cars :lol:
It had 5 miles on the clock at collection

Car as collected -










I hadn't planned on doing the 'new car detail' so soon but circumstances changed & I ended up doing it on Thursday & Friday morning

Pic's to follow when the  weather picks up


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, i like the colour on that and the wheels are just right for that colour too


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice - I’d agree re the colour / wheel combo 

Be interested to see how you find it after the S4 ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks good. A rare sight on the roads


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice choice, be good to see it when detailed. Mrs had a new Leon on 15th March.(only a tdi though) but very well equipped, the heated seats are like a fire. Active cruise is brilliant, all cars should have it.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

muzzer said:


> Very nice, i like the colour on that and the wheels are just right for that colour too


Cheers buddy :thumb:
Better pic of a clean wheel 1/2 way thro detail lol











Andyblue said:


> Oh very nice - I'd agree re the colour / wheel combo
> 
> Be interested to see how you find it after the S4 ...


Thanks :thumb:
Will update as I go along


Kerr said:


> It looks good. A rare sight on the roads


Cheers my friend :thumb:
Agreed. TBH I've only seen 1 other Cupra 300 on the road since I ordered in August


robertdon777 said:


> Nice choice, be good to see it when detailed. Mrs had a new Leon on 15th March.(only a tdi though) but very well equipped, the heated seats are like a fire. Active cruise is brilliant, all cars should have it.


Cheers :thumb:
Car detailed. Just waiting for the weather to clear enough for some pic's
Congrats ! Any pic's ?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

First impressions after 125 mile journey home, which was predominantly motorway, from the supplying Dealer

Little things like oil temp & coolant temp are already configured
The interior is quite a nice place to be. Its not up to Audi standards, but it isn't an Audi ! lol

Gearbox is nice & loose & the engine pulls well. It felt quick enough & pulled strongly enough in top to 'over 70mph' 

Lots of connect ability. 2 SD card slots, 2 USB's, 1 aux in & 2 USB charging only ports

HHA is standard as it should be on all Audi's & cars with an EPB IMHO

Cupra specific interior mats are a nice touch

Coloured ambient lighting is a nice touch too

Haven't even started to figure out the sat nav yet lol

The spec on the Cupra, in particular, makes other manufacturers standard spec cars look a bit silly TBH

I'm sure there's more 'bits' I haven't found yet :lol:

My car didn't come with the digi dash (Seats's virtual ****pit) as it was built 8 weeks early in December 2017. This is standard on all 2018 built cars.
But did come with the illuminated door sills which weren't supposed to be standard until the 2018 cars!

Configured via the Carista app, needle sweep (it wasn't enabled & it should have been), disabled stop/start (hate stop/start with a passion :wall


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, i miss my Mk2 Cupra, Seats for me are the best part of the VAG empire, lots of kit and better looking than most of the VAG cars.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely  I would just say from my sisters experience with her Mk3 Octy vRS that OBDEleven is far superior to Carista, even if it does mean getting a cheap android device to run it. With the PRO pack there’s not much you can’t do with it even compared to the very pricey VCDS cables.

Interesting to see how it compares to the S4, very different kind of car!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Very nice, i miss my Mk2 Cupra, Seats for me are the best part of the VAG empire, lots of kit and better looking than most of the VAG cars.


Thanks :thumb:


CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Lovely  I would just say from my sisters experience with her Mk3 Octy vRS that OBDEleven is far superior to Carista, even if it does mean getting a cheap android device to run it. With the PRO pack there's not much you can't do with it even compared to the very pricey VCDS cables.
> 
> Interesting to see how it compares to the S4, very different kind of car!


Cheers buddy ! :thumb:
I'll have a look at the OBD. Thanks

Me too & very true :thumb:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you tempted to add the side skirts / blades? I think they have a v positive impact on the look! Maybe not an option with the lease I guess?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a beautiful car, BH. 

Health to enjoy, bud. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice looking car,like it alot:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice - I pick up a Cupra ST 4Drive in Eclipse Orange on 12th May - currently in transit from Spain. Ordered with the Winter Pack and Driving Assist Pack


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> Are you tempted to add the side skirts / blades? I think they have a v positive impact on the look! Maybe not an option with the lease I guess?


I did think about the blades TBH but discounted the idea with the car being a PCH one


Cookies said:


> That's a beautiful car, BH.
> 
> Health to enjoy, bud.
> 
> ...


Cheers Cooks my friend :thumb:


Ross said:


> Nice looking car,like it alot:thumb:


Thanks Ross :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Very nice - I pick up a Cupra ST 4Drive in Eclipse Orange on 12th May - currently in transit from Spain. Ordered with the Winter Pack and Driving Assist Pack


Cheers Andy :thumb:
Looking foreword to the pic's of your Cupra ST


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers buddy :thumb:
> Better pic of a clean wheel 1/2 way thro detail lol
> 
> 
> ...


Not the best, it had just been delivered and snowed since!

Leon 1.6TDI SE Dynamic Technology DSG

Winter Pack, Folding Mirrors and Active Cruise and Col White as options,

The only thing i forgot to add was conv pack (Auto lights wiper and lane assist). We ordered a Golf GT first, but they wouldn't allow me to add heated seats as it was a batch Deal on the lease. So we specced the Leon to the same level but i forgot auto lights wipers, thinking they were standard...doh.

She's coming from a great honking Merc ML (crap on fuel) so is glad to get back into a normal sized car which should do an easy 50+mpg.

Was worried about the interior quality, but surprised. Its good enough, everything works well, sat nav is great, plenty of room, quiet, rides well and the tech works great.

Auto hand brake, dsg and active cruise work really well, especially in traffic motorway situations. Tech that you think.... I'll always spec this on any future car.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Not the best, it had just been delivered and snowed since!
> 
> Leon 1.6TDI SE Dynamic Technology DSG
> 
> ...


Looks fab buddy ! :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

New Car Detail completed :thumb:

See -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5448153#post5448153


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Added a boot net today from a previous VAG car 










& changed the 12v socket in the centre console
From the SEAT one on the left to an Audi one on the right, which has the same knurled knob (oh 'er :lol as the stereo volume control on the SEAT










Its the little things don't cha know :lol:

Oh & put my reflective jackets in the under seat compartments on the front seats :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Pic in the sun today :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Forgot to mention
Turned the Soundaktor off with the Carista app

In Sport & Cupra driving mode's it sounded as tho' there was no air filter in!

TBH I found the same noise effect in dynamic mode on the Mk3 TT service loan vehicle I had


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

stunning colour :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> stunning colour :thumb:


Cheers Steve :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Forgot to mention
Turned the Soundaktor off with the Carista app

In Sport & Cupra driving mode's the car sounded as tho' there was no air filter in!

TBH I found the same noise effect in dynamic mode on a petrol 2 litre Mk3 TT service loan vehicle I had last year

Bl00dy awful noise now silenced :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Loving that colour! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Loving that colour!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Brian :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Surprisingly I found my 2018 Cupra 5 door only has one reversing light on the nearside even tho' there is a space (clear white section on the o/s lenses) for one on the offside which is inhabited by 3 small reflectors

Not only that but SEAT decided to use the only halogen bulb on the whole car for the one & only n/s reversing bulb

A member on SEATCupra.Net found the following bulbs on Aliexpress
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2X-...539349.html?shortkey=Uv2mU3Uz&addresstype=600

£8.42 for the pair, altho' I only need one
17 days after ordering they arrived

No canbus errors after fitting

Standard halogen on the left
Aliexpress LED on the right










I think the 2 photo's show the difference, albeit not great in the pic's TBH

Before -










After -










A pic in the sun :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just had my insurance renewal for the Cupra from, ahem, Saga, which was coming in at £367.99. An increase of £100 on the previous years quote FFS !

So after a bit of searching on 'tinterweb I've renewed with Privilege.Com for *£234.08* !
Same cover as previous - Fully comp. for the good lady & I to drive, 8000/year, protected NCD, garaged & a £350 excess


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thought I would give an update on the Cupra

First off. This thing is seriously rapid !
& this is coming from a 3 litre V6 supercharged quattro Audi S4

Yes the engine noise is a little soul less, which isn't helped by the fact I've turned the ridiculous soundaktor off. Sometime when I pull up at the lights I have to check the engine is still running its so quiet, but by hell it spins up so quick!

Coming from the s-tronic auto back to a manual GB is the best decision I ever made. The manual GB suits my driving style so much better

The standard spec on the Cupra is crazy. Makes all the other VAG group cars looks very stingy IMHO

Main likes
Front DRL's are also the indicators and the whole DRL flashes orange whe the indicators is on
The main trip computer resets itself when you re-fuel
HHA works with or without you safety belt on. Not a big thing but to me it is as I garage my car every night
Standard stereo is impressive coming from the Bose in the Audi
Adjustable front diff
The colour ! Gets lots of glances
Much quicker than I expected it to be
Much more noticeable difference's between adaptive suspensions settings (DCC) - I had the same adaptive suspension on my S4 and the different settings were not as noticeable IMO

Not sure's
No puddle lights
No rear door entrance sill protectors
Front assist can be a bit sensitive
One reversing light
No quattro

Dislikes
Cruise control controls are fiddly to use
The only interior plastics I dont like are the one's that surround the front section of the centre console
Quiet exhaust
Front tyres aren't going to last well lol

Best mpg 39.9mpg on a 140 mile motorway trip with cruise set at 70mph
Worst - not telling ! :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My ST 4Drive is doing everything I expected it to do but my god it's dull - just an appliance - not bonded with it at all

Its quick, comfortable, practical, well equipped, looks good and is at least as well built as my old M135i - economy is about 5 mpg down on the BMW though, averaging about 28mpg

Probably being really unfair but it's very grown up and sensible after the M135i which whilst not perfect by a long way was great fun to drive


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Loving this car my friend, :thumb: you're doing a fine job keeping it looking sweet.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

andy665 said:


> My ST 4Drive is doing everything I expected it to do but my god it's dull - just an appliance - not bonded with it at all
> 
> Its quick, comfortable, practical, well equipped, looks good and is at least as well built as my old M135i - economy is about 5 mpg down on the BMW though, averaging about 28mpg
> 
> Probably being really unfair but it's very grown up and sensible after the M135i which whilst not perfect by a long way was great fun to drive


Andy, This is interesting. I'm due to change my M140i in the next 12 months so naturally I've been looking at a replacement. I've looked at Golf R, S3, GTi and now the Cupra but....having never driven any of them I'm not sure what route to take. I reckon I've been spoiled with the M140i for the last few years.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

rojer386 said:


> Andy, This is interesting. I'm due to change my M140i in the next 12 months so naturally I've been looking at a replacement. I've looked at Golf R, S3, GTi and now the Cupra but....having never driven any of them I'm not sure what route to take. I reckon I've been spoiled with the M140i for the last few years.


The M135i was often frustrating, the lack of traction, the fact it was so unsettled at anything above 8/10ths but it was always fun - the Cupra is efficient and I have no doubt that across country its quicker but its as if there is a layer between driver and car that simply is not there in the BMW

Perhaps its the Haldex but got a feeling its more the way that most Volkswagen Group products are - efficient but uninvolving. I test drove the Golf R and that felt virtually identical to the Cupra - plumped for the Cupra because it was a little less common, better equipped, just as well built and prefer the styling.

Got the car for another 18 months but will be going to something flawed but fun again next time - Cooper S, 595 Compezione etc


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

andy665 said:


> The M135i was often frustrating, the lack of traction, the fact it was so unsettled at anything above 8/10ths but it was always fun - the Cupra is efficient and I have no doubt that across country its quicker but its as if there is a layer between driver and car that simply is not there in the BMW
> 
> Perhaps its the Haldex but got a feeling its more the way that most Volkswagen Group products are - efficient but uninvolving. I test drove the Golf R and that felt virtually identical to the Cupra - plumped for the Cupra because it was a little less common, better equipped, just as well built and prefer the styling.
> 
> Got the car for another 18 months but will be going to something flawed but fun again next time - Cooper S, 595 Compezione etc


For me and having had a few Seat Cupra models in the past, is the amount of spec you get for a lot less than VW/Audi comparisons. I need to go and test drive each one but I have an itch that I need to scratch and it involves a halex!!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Loving this car my friend, :thumb: you're doing a fine job keeping it looking sweet.


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Still a sweet looking motor - colour really suits it :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Still a sweet looking motor - colour really suits it :thumb:


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just renewed the insurance for the Cupra today

*£201.52* for 12 months fully comp, £120 excess, protected NCD, 8000 miles/year, garaged for SWMBO & I to drive with NCI Inurance via moneysupermarket.com

Renewal was £265 with Privilege after a phone call to them they reduced it to £226 but still with a £350 excess


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Most recent pic










Still a nice colour / paint to work with :thumb:



















Still beading well too


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Cupra went back early on Friday 2nd August

I hadn't used it in about a month so thought I would give VWFS a call & see what they could do for me
Much to my surprise they said I could return the car having only to pay 50% of the outstanding payments!
So for £850 the Cupra went this morning
Wonder how much I would have lost on it after 18months if I'd PCP'ed it

The guy who collected it was the same guy who collected the wife's old MINI Cooper S
When he realised who I was he didn't even inspect the Cupra s he knew what it would be like after the MINI
So a normal end of lease inspection & collection which normally takes 45 mins took 10 mins before he way on his way

Again he paid me the compliment of saying other than our old MCS he's never collected a lease car in such fab condition

I was genuinely sad to see this car go TBH as I had planned on buying it at the end of the lease, but now with the caravan in my life my needs have changed

& before anyone asks, yes to me, the Cupra was a better car than my old S4


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine will be going back a couple of months early - my mileage is so low now that I will use the 650 as a daily


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

So what's next, bud?

A very good friend bought an ST Cupra 280. It's a gorgeous thing, and I must tell him about the Carista App. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Cookies said:


> So what's next, bud?
> 
> A very good friend bought an ST Cupra 280. It's a gorgeous thing, and I must tell him about the Carista App.
> 
> ...


This is next Cooks -

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414619

You could say we swapped the Cupra for the Avant & caravan :lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Enjoyed the read on the Cupra really nice looking car.

Not as powerful or probably as fun as this but I picked up my new Leon FR estate in the week and I am really pleased with it.


----------

